# Hi Mountain Snack sticks



## fldoc (May 6, 2017)

Decided to mix up 10 pounds of snack sticks this morning. Using 8 pounds of ground venison and 2 pounds of ground Boston Butt. Used the Hi Mountain Snack Stick seasoning and added some cayenne and crushed peppercorn, just to jazz it up a smidge.  It's resting in 19mm casings in the fridge and will get smoked tomorrow for 3 hours and then get put in the Sous Vide Supreme that came in the mail yesterday. I hope I don't mess this up.  hahah













snack sticks.JPG



__ fldoc
__ May 6, 2017


















Sous Vide Supreme.JPG



__ fldoc
__ May 6, 2017


----------



## fldoc (May 7, 2017)

Hanging for the dry cycle. In an hour it's "smoke on" for 3 hours. Apple and pecan












IMG_1203.JPG



__ fldoc
__ May 7, 2017


----------



## johnnyb54 (May 7, 2017)

It's resting in 19mm casings in the fridge and will get smoked tomorrow for 3 hours and then get put in the Sous Vide Supreme that came in the mail yesterday. I hope I don't mess this up.  hahah













snack sticks.JPG



__ fldoc
__ May 6, 2017



















Sous Vide Supreme.JPG



__ fldoc
__ May 6, 2017






Are you using colegen casings or natural casings? If you're using colegen casing are you going to vac seal the snack sticks before you use the Sous Vide? I've only Sous Vide natural casing and I put them directly in the water bath. I'm curious how colegen casings do in Sous Vide.


----------



## fldoc (May 7, 2017)

I'm using collagen and I plan to cut the links to length and seal them in a ziplock for the sous vide. They will go into a paper bag into the fridge to bloom and get vac sealed. 
Thanks for watching. 
Tim


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2017)

They look great so far Tim!

Al


----------



## johnnyb54 (May 7, 2017)

FLDoc said:


> I'm using collagen and I plan to cut the links to length and seal them in a ziplock for the sous vide. They will go into a paper bag into the fridge to bloom and get vac sealed.
> Thanks for watching.
> Tim


Thanks I'll be following. They're looking real good!


----------



## fldoc (May 7, 2017)

I do have a question for the gurus. How long is best to let the sticks bloom before vacuum sealing and freezing?
Tim


----------



## fldoc (May 7, 2017)

Smoke is done. They smell great. Now to cut to length and get them into the Sous Vide.












IMG_1204.JPG



__ fldoc
__ May 7, 2017


----------



## fldoc (May 7, 2017)

1:28 at 140 degrees. I hope this is long and hot enough. According to the table for 20mm sticks it should be.


----------



## johnnyb54 (May 7, 2017)

FLDoc said:


> I do have a question for the gurus. How long is best to let the sticks bloom before vacuum sealing and freezing?
> Tim


I bloom mine 3-4 hrs. after they reach temp and then put them on a tray and freeze them. After they are frozen I separate them into the quantities I want in the vac seal bags, seal them and then back into the freezer. I freeze before vac sealing them so they maintain shape and not get crushed while vac sealing. Since you're going to vac seal and then finish in Sous Vide I'm curious about this also.


----------



## kraig baldwin (Oct 12, 2017)

fldoc said:


> Smoke is done. They smell great. Now to cut to length and get them into the Sous Vide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are your hangers made of? Looking to make some for my smoker


----------



## fldoc (Oct 26, 2017)

they are the metal bars for hanging wire shelving with dowels zip tied to them.


----------



## hank712 (Mar 13, 2018)

On here is the first that I have heard about using a Sous Vide can anyone tell me about it?  I understand that it is cooking in water, does this affect the taste?  The time of cooking?  How would you use this with a small or large batch?  How would it be used for snack sticks?


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 13, 2018)

I let them bloom until I get around to packaging them for freezing. It could be days! o_O


----------

